# Royal Papworth Hospital, Multiple Visits May 2019



## KPUrban_ (May 30, 2019)

*Intro*
This explore was a big one not in size, but for what it is. After construction began at the new site in 2015 I had kept a close eye on this. The hospital closed to the public earlier than anticipated and thus we ended up going days later...​
*The Hospital*
1918 to 1950's
Known as the *Cambridgeshire Tuberculosis Colony*
Founded in 1918 the small village hospital began with the treatment of Tuberculosis soldiers in the First world War. And was directed Sir/DR Pendrill Varrier Jones. 

1950s to 1958
Following the developed surgical facilities the hospital started with Chest and Lung (Thoracic) surgeries. After the expansion into Cardiac Surgeries Surgeon Ben Milstein performed the worlds first open heart surgery. In 1958.

August 1979 to August 1994
*The Heart Surgeries*
For the first time a successful heart transplant carried out by Surgeon Terrence English on patient Keith Castle, within Papworth Hospital. 
In 1980, February, Paul Coffey receive the heart of a woman who had lost he life in a car crash become the 13th heat transplant in the UK.
August 1994 saw the worlds first battery operated heart was placed inside 62 year old Arthur Cornhill at Papworth. 

May 2014
The Duchess Of Gloucester revealed one of the brand new CT scanners in Papworth

*Royal Papworth Hospital*
In September 2017 the hospital was given a royal designation and was officially named in January 2018.
​
*The Explores*
Following the closure we quickly made our way to the hospital and had been surprised by how easy everything was.
Whist shooting the operating rooms we quickly had to stay silent as security were meters away, inside.
Once clear of that, we spent a few hours inside and soon realised other departments had been locked down.

So a week later we headed back, little harder than last time, and managed areas we missed. We managed to access some of the more "futuristic" machines including nuclear medicine, CT and MRI.

Then a day or so onward we came across the mortuary.​
Anyways, the interesting bit.
*Photos*
And Now in no apparent order.

Operating Theaters

Operating Theatre next to Theatre 4 With working Lights

DSC_2363-HDR 

DSC_1936-HDR

Theatre 4 again With working Lights

DSC_1962-HDR

DSC_2072-HDR 

Theatre full of equipment

DSC_1977 

Theatre with leaking gas supply.

DPRep1 

Another theatre

DSC_2393-HDR 

The Mortuary

Morgue Slab with and operating light.

DSC_2426-HDR 

X-Ray and Scanners

The X-Rays here had all been specialised for Angiography. Description from the NHS site: Angiography is a type of X-ray used to check the blood vessels. Blood vessels don't show up clearly on a normal X-ray, so a special dye needs to be injected into your blood first.

CT Scanner

DSC_2305-HDR 

X-Ray with operating light

DSC_2022-HDR 

Big X-Ray Machine

DSC_2038

Another machine, from the control room.

DSC_2408-HDR 

Wards

Mallard Ward
Bed with chairs.

DSC_2005

Large ward with 2 beds.

Abandoned Ward 

The Nurses, Doctors and Surgeons "Good Bye" notice.

DSC_2001

Private Healthcare ward


DSC_2063 

Anyways apart from numerous other wards we left. And since then security has actually started to do their job....

*The Hospital's Future*
Since closure the hospital has now been sold to a private company who plan to use is as a posh rehabilitation facility although I am unable to find any actual plans relating to this apart fro this article.
https://royalpapworth.nhs.uk/our-ho...ealthcare-winning-bidder-former-hospital-site

KP
,
​
Bonus Photo




[/url]Eyes of the future _ Abandoned Surgery


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jun 8, 2019)

We all know I was the first into those theatres. Good old Pappy.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 8, 2019)

ExplorerX said:


> We all know I was the first into those theatres. Good old Pappy.



Did you get an Urbex Trophy?


----------



## krela (Jun 9, 2019)

HughieD said:


> Did you get an Urbex Trophy?



 Well said. 

Nice one KP, you do like your hospitals don't you.


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 9, 2019)

Blimey that's a mint one!
Umm ghost in the first pic? 
I honestly don't have the balls to do anything like that so I'm pleased you lot do them.
Hospitals are still sad and miserable places, whichever way you look at them. They're still kinda fascinating too.
Very good photos those.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 9, 2019)

ExplorerX said:


> We all know I was the first into those theatres. Good old Pappy.



Congrats, good ol pap indeed.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 9, 2019)

HughieD said:


> Did you get an Urbex Trophy?



Unfortunately not, just a lot of questions relating to "Where is this"


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 9, 2019)

krela said:


> &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611; Well said.
> 
> Nice one KP, you do like your hospitals don't you.



Thanks. and I will admit, yes.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 9, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Blimey that's a mint one!
> Umm ghost in the first pic?
> I honestly don't have the balls to do anything like that so I'm pleased you lot do them.
> Hospitals are still sad and miserable places, whichever way you look at them. They're still kinda fascinating too.
> Very good photos those.



Well i think mint is a bit too decayed, may as well have been in use. It's a creepy and daunting thing to do a place round a week after closure.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jun 10, 2019)

HughieD said:


> Did you get an Urbex Trophy?



Yes. I wrote my name on the whiteboard and the NHS wasn't very happy


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2019)

HughieD said:


> Did you get an Urbex Trophy?





ExplorerX said:


> Yes. I wrote my name on the whiteboard and the NHS wasn't very happy



Why, did you use a permanent marker by accident?


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 10, 2019)

krela said:


> Why, did you use a permanent marker by accident?



Wasn't necessarily permanent it was just in direct view...


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2019)

KPUrbex said:


> Wasn't necessarily permanent it was just in direct view...



It was a joke KP...


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jun 11, 2019)

krela said:


> Why, did you use a permanent marker by accident?



Nope. A standard whiteboard pen. Was gone by our next visit.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Sep 2, 2019)

ExplorerX said:


> Nope. A standard whiteboard pen. Was gone by our next visit.



Mistakes were made


----------



## KPUrban_ (Oct 30, 2019)

Short update
As the hospital now stands.

X Ray Shield

Theatre 5 empty


----------



## bemorephotos (Nov 6, 2019)

Dope find, well done!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 6, 2019)

bemorephotos said:


> Dope find, well done!



Thanks man, had our eyes on this one for ages.

Presuming you mean dope as in cool (https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dope)


----------



## SARAH79 (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't understand how a hospital can be given its Royal designation in 2018 and then closed in 2019.

It seems like utter insanity to me and utterly wasteful.


----------

